# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Japanese style Working Knife...

## Daniel Gentile

Well no posts here for a pretty long time...
so I thought I start a new thread   :Smilie: 

I just have taken a few pics of one of my japanese style working knives...
These are pretty simple things:
- Carbon tool-steel blade (W2)
- Differentially heat treated
- Semitrad. polish (but not till "mirror" as it's a working-blade).
- Cordwrapped handle

Well this one here has got a nice hamon... but see for yourself.

It comes with a kydex sheath.

I just post three pics here, if you're interested to see more, check out my website (www.ronin.to -> Swords & Knives -> Gallery).

Comments & Critique welcome, as usual  :Smilie: 



Here's a closup of the hamon:






Daniel

----------


## JohnD

other than your knife having a hamon on it, I don't see anything else that's japanese about it. Probably better to post this on the Bladesmith's Cafe.  

Cute knife though.

----------

